
Crystal – Fast as C, slick as Ruby - sergiotapia
http://stackshare.io/crystal
======
lowboy
Why not link to the Crystal homepage[0] instead of stackshare.io?

[0]: [http://crystal-lang.org/](http://crystal-lang.org/)

------
kungfooman
Embeddable? REPL? C-like structs?

